

Kernel Drivers Compiled to Javascript and Run in Browser - mburns
https://blog.netbsd.org/tnf/entry/kernel_drivers_compiled_to_javascript

======
andrewcooke
[http://blog.netbsd.org/tnf/entry/kernel_drivers_compiled_to_...](http://blog.netbsd.org/tnf/entry/kernel_drivers_compiled_to_javascript)
(without ssl) seems to work better

------
stephengillie
So this is another step toward the hypervisor-browser hybrid? The
HyperBrowser.

We'll be able to spin up servers inside browser windows on our Chromebooks and
tablets, whose OSes are loaded off other servers which are hosted on other
Chromebooks and tablets.

------
adestefan
I'm glad this was posted just so I could learn about the NetBSD rump project.

------
ck2
mirror
[http://google.com/search?q=cache:http://blog.netbsd.org/tnf/...](http://google.com/search?q=cache:http://blog.netbsd.org/tnf/entry/kernel_drivers_compiled_to_javascript)

~~~
ComputerGuru
Getting not found.

